# [PHP] Connection mysql distante

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai installé sur mon serveur le trio apache/php/mysql, tout fonctionne correctement.

Je développe la mise un jour d'un site sur mon serveur (pour éviter d'immobiliser le site...) et dans un soucis de test j'aimerais que les scripts qui sont sur mon serveur local récupèrent les infos du site web. En gros une connection mysql distante.

Lorsque je dans mon code php je lance la connection mysql en remplaçant localhost, l'id et le mot de passe par ceux distant j'ai une erreur, connection impossible.

D'où vient l'erreur ? configuration de php ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Est-ce que MySQL est configuré pour accepter les requêtes du réseau ? Quels sont les droits de l'utilisateur que tu utilises pour développer ton site web ?

----------

## dapsaille

+1 pour Anigel .. vérifie que sur ton serveur mysql ton user utilisé ais en source % au lieu de localhost :p

----------

## SnowBear

Mon hébergeur :

 *Quote:*   

> La connexion à distance est possible. La seule chose à vérifier est de ne pas se tromper dans l'adresse du serveur qui est mysql.oxyd.fr.

 

Ensuite sur mon serveur local je dois faire quoi ?

----------

## dapsaille

Bon si je comprends bien tu as un serveur apache ou IIS local qui execute du php en local et qui as besoin de se connecter à un serveur mysql distant ??

 Si c'est le cas dans ton script connect.php ou autre change l'adresse 127.0.0.1 ou localhost par celle fournie par ton hebergeur et met les login/pass a jour ... tu peux meme couper ton propre serveur mysql il n'est en rien dans cette histoire :p

----------

## SnowBear

Ok,

pourtant c'est bien ce que j'ai fait c'est la que je pige pas  :Sad: 

----------

## anigel

Vérifies bien la déclaration de ton user dans la conf mysql de ton hébergeur. Il ne doit en aucun cas être déclaré sur "localhost", mais bien sur "%".

----------

## SnowBear

Comment je fais pour le savoir ?

J'ai pas accés a la base "mysql"

----------

## anigel

Dans ce cas, va falloir demainder à ton prestataire...   :Confused: 

Mais bon, ça semble pourtant logique que ça fonctionne, dans la mesure où il fournit le service d'accès distant..

----------

## SnowBear

Et ça peut pas venir de chez moi ?

Sur ma page j'ai ça comme erreur :

```
Warning: mysql_connect(): Access denied for user: 'user_2581@ABayonne-151-1-66-50.w81-49.abo.wanadoo.fr' (Using password: YES) in /home/actu-pc.net/public_html/www/includes/header.php on line 23
```

Je suis chez Wanadoo Bayonne (pas mon prestataire).

----------

## bong

Quand je vais sur http://mysql.oxyd.fr/ je tombe sur l'accueil de phpMyAdmin... peut etre que là t'arrivera à savoir... (je dis ça mais je suis pas un expert de PMA, j'utilise plus volontier MySQL Administrator mais je pense pas que ca te sois utile dans ce cas)

----------

## SnowBear

 *bong wrote:*   

> Quand je vais sur http://mysql.oxyd.fr/ je tombe sur l'accueil de phpMyAdmin... peut etre que là t'arrivera à savoir... 

 

> Jusque là c'est normal  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

juste pour le fun un log en root sans rien sur ton pma donne cela

#1045 - Access denied for user: 'root@192.168.1.200' (Using password: NO)

strange non ?? :p

----------

## SnowBear

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> juste pour le fun un log en root sans rien sur ton pma donne cela
> 
> #1045 - Access denied for user: 'root@192.168.1.200' (Using password: NO)
> 
> strange non ?? :p

 

 :Sad:  Pas la moindre idée

----------

